# Gtechniq C5 - How Should it Feel?



## BlackBenz92 (May 21, 2017)

Firstly, hope this is in the right place. If not then mods, please feel free to move it :newbie: Quick question for all those who are more familiar with ceramic coatings then I am. Recently carried out my first ceramic coating on wheels using Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour. Wheels had just been refurbished however I still decontaminated them and then followed all instructions on how to apply the product. About 1/2 a wheel at a time, left sit for around 45 seconds and then buffed. 

The wheels have now been left to sit for the last 5 days while I await tyres, however I notice that the finished surface feels quick 'sticky'. Is this normal for C5? I expected a very smooth finish, similar to a fine wax on a body panel? I would have thought that a sticky finish is more likely to trap dirt than repel it. Tried spraying some water on them and they do appear to repel that quite well. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BlackBenz92 said:


> Firstly, hope this is in the right place. If not then mods, please feel free to move it :newbie: Quick question for all those who are more familiar with ceramic coatings then I am. Recently carried out my first ceramic coating on wheels using Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour. Wheels had just been refurbished however I still decontaminated them and then followed all instructions on how to apply the product. About 1/2 a wheel at a time, left sit for around 45 seconds and then buffed.
> 
> The wheels have now been left to sit for the last 5 days while I await tyres, however I notice that the finished surface feels quick 'sticky'. Is this normal for C5? I expected a very smooth finish, similar to a fine wax on a body panel? I would have thought that a sticky finish is more likely to trap dirt than repel it. Tried spraying some water on them and they do appear to repel that quite well.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Yeah C5 isn't one of the slickest wheel coatings.. works very well and super easy to clean though.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

This is very common with first time users. Seem to have written the same reply so many times. They want to do a good job and take too long worrying they have covered the wheels enough and add too much going over them again.
Basically this and other coatings really are about little is fine, too much is not.
CC is not "Paint" so change mindset.
Once ready to apply with the small pad, go for it and all it requires is a wipe, no more. Carry on for half a wheel. If you covered the surface correct, it will flash off very quickly anyway.
All that is then needed is a "Wipe" over, no reason to "Buff". 
What is applied is so nano if just wiped, there will be no residual.
Quite convinced the instructions are to cover for those that may apply too much trying to paint it on where it may need more than a wipe. 

In short, few drops on the small applicator, and get after it, don't hang about. As long as you wiped over the area, its done.
Wipe over with the MF lightly and you will see it's all good.
then do the other half.

You will be able to see from the volume you used, it will not be much.
I can do 2x 11-1/2J and 2x 8J Black gloss wheels spokes and Barrels. Still have plenty to do all four Brake Callipers.
C5 is good gear and will go a long way, don't waste it.
Hope that helps.:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

A quick going over with Gtechniq C2V3 will give it that lovely slick finish we all crave :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> A quick going over with Gtechniq C2V3 will give it that lovely slick finish we all crave :thumb:


Slickness on wheels is overrated IMO - appreciate the OP is asking because he's likely worried something's gone wrong.

Would highly recommend against applying C2V3 on top of fresh C5. It's better than nothing on unprotected wheels but is a far inferior product at repelling dirt and brake dust than C5... all it'll do is interfere and mask the superior properties of C5 until the heat kills it off anyhow!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*atbatfour*
Been using C5 forever it seems, although I did use reg sealant on one car and worked well.
My plan is to switch to W CS when I place next order.
Heat is not an issue for me on the wheels, callipers yes so may retain c5 for those. Of see how CS gets on.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

It’s normal. Goes on and wipes off slick. Tacks up after a few hours. Put Exo on top of you want to add some slickness.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*The Guz* Then you also are applying too much.:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

The Guz said:


> It's normal. Goes on and wipes off slick. Tacks up after a few hours. Put Exo on top of you want to add some slickness.


If I'm right in saying you ran this test recently enough - hopefully it'll help the OP!


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> If I'm right in saying you ran this test recently enough - hopefully it'll help the OP!


Yes I did. Good find.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Itstony said:


> *The Guz* Then you also are applying too much.:thumb:


Lol I've applied it many times and it's normal for C5 to tack up. It's not the slickest wheel coating. But why does slickness matter on wheels?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Never seen it "Tack up" as it flashes off so quick. It's much easier to apply and wipe over, that is where all the issues that are posted, hundreds, as they take too much time.
Wipe over with the product half a wheel and then wipe with a MF. Don't buff it's done.

Wheels get the same treatment as car panels and its very easy to keep then in good condition. 
Most wheels are either painted or have a coating and varnish/clearcoat, same as the car panels and if the wheels are nice quality, they will be as slick as the panels and as clean. :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ve given my front wheels a coating this morning & ive just check & they are a bit grabby when running my finger over them,ive probably used too much product.Next Sunday I’m going to do the rear wheels as I can only take 2 off at a time on the drive,when I do the rears I’m going to take Itstony’s advice & use less & only do half a wheel at a time & see how they end up,I have got some C2v3 to apply once these have cured & I’ll refit when I get home tomorrow from work.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Tyrefitter * ^^^^^^ I believe I covered this ages ago on this thread.
It seems those having issues are not doing the job properly. 
I do a Full Monte on my wheels at least once a year, sooner if needed. Remove and polish them etc. wipe them down with PW and the easiest part is applying C5.
It seems people are expecting something special to see when that isn't the case. It rally is a wipe and you wont even see it unless doing under a good light. 
Try quarter of a wheel with a small amount on the applicator and slowly wipe. 
That is it, job done., it's flashed off before you finish half the wheel. It only requires a light wipe over with a MF, not a buff unless you tried to apply like paint.
Follow this and go back even a year later and that coating will still be working, even on brake callipers.
Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

when I apply it to the barrels of the wheels I don't even buff it of, just try and get an even coat and jobs done.

Never had a 'tacky' issue

As Tony has said, for the faces apply sparingly and wipe of and your golden


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for that info guys,,when I do the rears next weekend ill do a quarter of a wheel at a time,i did the full face yesterday when I did them,that is why they seem a bit tacky.
Ive got some C3V2,is it worth giving them a coat of that or am I waisting my time,im going to fit the wheels back on the car tonight.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ve just got home & they feel better know they have had over 24 hours to cure.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Did the rears this morning & did a fifth of a wheel at a time applied C5 then just wiped off with microfibre,I’ll see what they are like in the morning.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

I think there is a misinterpretation of tacky. C5 is not tacky upon wipe off. It’s slick on initial wipe off. It tacks up as it cures. It’s not about the amount used either.


----------

